# am I doing something wrong



## Griz (Sep 18, 2010)

trying to get insurance for a Skyline but they're coming back over £1700. I could understand but I am 28, 7yrs NCB, no points and driven performance cars in the past. I'm paying £630 for my current Impreza WRX Bugeye (Keith Michaels). The way insurance works makes no sense to me, especially as I see others who are younger paying alot less!

Any help appreciated, thanks


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

postcode?


----------



## Griz (Sep 18, 2010)

s13


----------

